# The Second Stimulus Deal Was Announced Today



## OneEyedDiva (Dec 20, 2020)

By Senate Majority Leader Mitch McConnell and is expected to pass. Here are the highlights: 
https://www.yahoo.com/news/congressional-leaders-strike-long-awaited-225427909.html
Remember, let's not turn this into a political discussion although it's hard not to because each stimulus package is/was governed by politics. This post is for informational purposes.


----------



## ProTruckDriver (Dec 20, 2020)

Thank you for the information since I don't watch the news anymore. I'll be looking for that check.


----------



## Remy (Dec 20, 2020)

I got the last check, I guess I'll get this one too.


----------



## Kathleen’s Place (Dec 20, 2020)

It IS hard keeping it non-political . This all sounds good.  I just wonder how much other senseless minutia is in there.


----------



## Irwin (Dec 20, 2020)

Good! The rich got bailed out. The rest of us should get a few bucks, too!

But $600 isn't nearly enough for those out of work through no fault of their own.


----------



## Kathleen’s Place (Dec 20, 2020)

Irwin said:


> Good! The rich got bailed out. The rest of us should get a few bucks, too!
> 
> But $600 isn't nearly enough for those out of work through no fault of their own.


It isn’t.  But hopefully they are on unemployment and that extra $300 a week should at least help a little. I hope.


----------



## Remy (Dec 21, 2020)

Irwin said:


> Good! The rich got bailed out. The rest of us should get a few bucks, too!
> 
> But $600 isn't nearly enough for those out of work through no fault of their own.


I was thinking the same thing. Won't pay a months rent in most places. I heard 300 dollars a week stimulus for unemployed. That should help. I work part time and I'm grateful to be essential even if my job exposes me to the virus (medical field)


----------



## DaveA (Dec 21, 2020)

I suppose for we retired folks it's not really making up for anything that we've "lost" but it's handy when it arrives.


----------



## Buckeye (Dec 21, 2020)

Well, my car needs a new set of tires, and the $600 will pay for 2 of them....


----------



## debodun (Dec 21, 2020)

What's $600 today? Chump change if you ask me.


----------



## Becky1951 (Dec 21, 2020)

I'm not complaining, something is better then nothing.  I appreciate every dime.


----------



## Aunt Marg (Dec 21, 2020)

debodun said:


> What's $600 today? Chump change if you ask me.


ROFLMAO!

When the news blip came over the radio this morning, my husband referred to is as "_popcorn and peanuts_".


----------



## fmdog44 (Dec 21, 2020)

I did not need the first one and donated it if I get another that I don't need it is going to my niece. How many people are getting them that don't need them?


----------



## Murrmurr (Dec 21, 2020)

DaveA said:


> I suppose for we retired folks it's not really making up for anything that we've "lost" but it's handy when it arrives.


I don't even see why retired people on soc.sec are included. If we weren't then it stands to reason families would get a lot more.


----------



## Becky1951 (Dec 21, 2020)

Murrmurr said:


> I don't even see why retired people on soc.sec are included. If we weren't then it stands to reason families would get a lot more.


True but then again there are people living on S.S.I. and that income is under 800.00 per month.


----------



## Murrmurr (Dec 21, 2020)

Becky1951 said:


> True but then again there are people living on S.S.I. and that income is under 800.00 per month.


Yes, and some of them have families. But I meant retired people on straight SS, some of whom also have a retirement income. I would rather see them get a reduction on their Medicare premiums or increased Medicare benefits, if anything at all.


----------



## debodun (Dec 21, 2020)

When is this great miracle supposed to happen?


----------



## Pepper (Dec 21, 2020)

Murrmurr said:


> I don't even see why retired people on soc.sec are included. If we weren't then it stands to reason families would get a lot more.


Whose reasoning is that?  Never assume the government will give you more unless you are already wealthy.


----------



## Murrmurr (Dec 21, 2020)

Pepper said:


> Whose reasoning is that?  Never assume the government will give you more unless you are already wealthy.


The reasoning is: set amount of dollars allocated for people divided by the number of people. Reduce the number of people and the sum given to each remaining person increases.

So, math.


----------



## Pepper (Dec 21, 2020)

Murrmurr said:


> The reasoning is: set amount of dollars allocated for people divided by the number of people. Reduce the number of people and the sum given to each remaining person increases.
> 
> So, math.


Then you obviously don't understand our government.  It's like when people used to complain "Oh why spend money on space, when we can use it here for poor people?"  No they wouldn't, don't hold your breath.  If they cut out certain people, they would lower the amount given, or maybe use it for a tax break for the ubers.  Or, haven't you been paying attention for 65 years?


----------



## Judycat (Dec 21, 2020)

Send me your $600 and I will send you a cloth licked by Lucky Cat. Your $600 will soon increase a hundred-fold. This is a promise.


----------



## Murrmurr (Dec 21, 2020)

Pepper said:


> Then you obviously don't understand our government.  It's like when people used to complain "Oh why spend money on space, when we can use it here for poor people?"  No they wouldn't, don't hold your breath.  If they cut out certain people, they would lower the amount given.  Or, haven't you been paying attention for 65 years?


The total amount was preset, in the bill, before it was passed. They hadn't done an exact head-count yet, they had a ballpark figure and that's how they came up with the "estimate" of $1200. Had they chosen to allocate the money to fewer recipients, they would have no choice but to give the remaining recipients more...either that or go back and rewrite the bill.


----------



## Pepper (Dec 21, 2020)

They would go back and rewrite the bill.  Don't go by what *I* say, go by what you've seen in your life.


----------



## Murrmurr (Dec 21, 2020)

Pepper said:


> They would go back and rewrite the bill.  Don't go by what *I* say, go by what you've seen in your life.


Pepper, in so many words you're saying I'm stupid. I wrote that I don't see why retired people on soc.sec are included as stimulus check recipients and that if we weren't then it would have meant bigger checks for others. I guess I should have said "maybe" or "could have" or qualified it with "if congress was nice." In any case, hereafter I want you to know I'm not stupid.


----------



## Pepper (Dec 21, 2020)

Murrmurr said:


> Pepper, in so many words you're saying I'm stupid.


I certainly did not mean that and you are not that!


----------



## Ruthanne (Dec 21, 2020)

Buckeye said:


> Well, my car needs a new set of tires, and the $600 will pay for 2 of them....


I think I need a new tire, too!  I may get one.


----------



## Pepper (Dec 21, 2020)

I give up.  I really truly do.


----------



## Murrmurr (Dec 21, 2020)

Pepper said:


> I give up.  I really truly do.


Sorry, Pepper (if it's about me), your wording made me feel a little butt-hurt. I'll get over it. Being fair to you I'm feeling pretty uptight today over totally unrelated stuff.

Sorry, man.


----------



## Becky1951 (Dec 21, 2020)

Murrmurr said:


> Sorry, Pepper (if it's about me), your wording made me feel a little butt-hurt. I'll get over it. Being fair to you I'm feeling pretty uptight today over totally unrelated stuff.
> 
> Sorry, man.


Been there done that. Hope things get better.


----------



## Don M. (Dec 21, 2020)

It appears that our Congress has finally agreed on this measure.  If they want to send us another $1200, we'll take it, and find something to buy with the money.  What concerns me, is...this is just more money that Washington is throwing into the wind, without finding a means of financing these payments.  Eventually, this reckless spending in Washington is going to catch up with us all, and results will NOT be pretty.


----------



## Becky1951 (Dec 21, 2020)

Don M. said:


> It appears that our Congress has finally agreed on this measure.  If they want to send us another $1200, we'll take it, and find something to buy with the money.  What concerns me, is...this is just more money that Washington is throwing into the wind, without finding a means of financing these payments.  Eventually, this reckless spending in Washington is going to catch up with us all, and results will NOT be pretty.


It's not 1200.00 this time, its 600.00.


----------



## Aunt Bea (Dec 21, 2020)

IMO direct payments to all Americans is a feel-good waste of our tax dollars.

Help the unemployed and the states but don't waste a penny on folks like me that have not been impacted by the pandemic.


----------



## Don M. (Dec 21, 2020)

Becky1951 said:


> It's not 1200.00 this time, its 600.00.


Nope, we each get $600....if my math is correct, that adds up to $1200.


----------



## Ruthanne (Dec 21, 2020)

Stimulus checks to all eligible not only help people but stimulate the economy--you can use the money to help the businesses or people of your choice, too, and many,  many businesses have been impacted.


----------



## Becky1951 (Dec 21, 2020)

Don M. said:


> Nope, we each get $600....if my math is correct, that adds up to $1200.


Yeah that's what I  said. If your taking about a couple, yes its 1200.00.


----------



## Becky1951 (Dec 21, 2020)

Aunt Bea said:


> IMO direct payments to all Americans is a feel-good waste of our tax dollars.
> 
> Help the unemployed and the states but don't waste a penny on folks like me that have not been impacted by the pandemic.


Its not going to all Americans, there is a income limit.

How does anyone know who has or hasn't been impacted by the pandemic? 

We wouldn't know unless you told us, like you just did. 

Sure there will be those who don't really need it but how to decide fairly? And while they are spending 6+ months trying to decide, those who desperately need help get none.


----------



## Becky1951 (Dec 21, 2020)

Ruthanne said:


> Stimulus checks to all eligible not only help people but stimulate the economy--you can use the money to help the businesses or people of your choice, too, and many,  many businesses have been impacted.


Right, it can be spent on anything,  but helping the small businesses in your community that's struggling to stay open helps the most.


----------



## Aneeda72 (Dec 21, 2020)

ProTruckDriver said:


> Thank you for the information since I don't watch the news anymore. I'll be looking for that check.


They say if it passes today the checks will be handed out next week.  I can’t wait, see I had faith I would get another check, and there you go, i still have faith.


----------



## Aneeda72 (Dec 21, 2020)

debodun said:


> What's $600 today? Chump change if you ask me.


Well, you have not paid a house payment, as I understand, in years if ever.  If you do not want the money, give it to someone who does, hmm, ok, give it to me.


----------



## Aneeda72 (Dec 21, 2020)

Murrmurr said:


> Yes, and some of them have families. But I meant retired people on straight SS, some of whom also have a retirement income. I would rather see them get a reduction on their Medicare premiums or increased Medicare benefits, if anything at all.


Well, I think you should just speak for yourself, no insult intended, and let me get my money.


----------



## Aneeda72 (Dec 21, 2020)

Pepper said:


> Then you obviously don't understand our government.  It's like when people used to complain "Oh why spend money on space, when we can use it here for poor people?"  No they wouldn't, don't hold your breath.  If they cut out certain people, they would lower the amount given, or maybe use it for a tax break for the ubers.  Or, haven't you been paying attention for 65 years?


Afraid I have to agree with pepper this one


----------



## Aneeda72 (Dec 21, 2020)

Murrmurr said:


> Pepper, in so many words you're saying I'm stupid. I wrote that I don't see why retired people on soc.sec are included as stimulus check recipients and that if we weren't then it would have meant bigger checks for others. I guess I should have said "maybe" or "could have" or qualified it with "if congress was nice." In any case, hereafter I want you to know I'm not stupid.


No one thinks you are stupid.  Just unrealistic.  I get about 820 in SS and now I pay 148 for Medicare-I do not get retirement from any other sources and I want my check and my husbands check and, yes, your check .

I am a greedy little, well, I am not little, ok, greedy big girl and I WANT MY MONEY.  My husband bought this stupid money pit house, and I want MORE MONEY.  So there you go, please speak only for yourself.


----------



## Aneeda72 (Dec 21, 2020)

Becky1951 said:


> Its not going to all Americans, there is a income limit.
> 
> How does anyone know who has or hasn't been impacted by the pandemic?
> 
> ...


I think it’s the same limits as before, they have not had time to redefine those, IMO.


----------



## Ruthanne (Dec 21, 2020)

Becky1951 said:


> Right, it can be spent on anything,  but helping the small businesses in your community that's struggling to stay open helps the most.


That's exactly what I was trying to say...


----------



## Becky1951 (Dec 21, 2020)

Aneeda72 said:


> I think it’s the same limits as before, they have not had time to redefine those, IMO.


Right. I was replying to the comment "all Americans" were getting it. Nope, there is a limit on income as it should be.


----------



## Aneeda72 (Dec 21, 2020)

Becky1951 said:


> Right. I was replying to the comment "all Americans" were getting it. Nope, there is a limit on income as it should be.


Oh, ok, got a little nervous.  . It’s not that we don’t get money, but the money goes to bills and with our combined income we still get the full stimulus amount.  If we were in an apartment things would not be so tight.  But the money pit just keeps draining away.


----------



## Becky1951 (Dec 21, 2020)

Aneeda72 said:


> Oh, ok, got a little nervous.  . It’s not that we don’t get money, but the money goes to bills and with our combined income we still get the full stimulus amount. If we were in an apartment things would not be so tight. But the money pit just keeps draining away.



Trust me I get it! I only have S.S.I. income.


----------



## Warrigal (Dec 21, 2020)

Aunt Bea said:


> IMO direct payments to all Americans is a feel-good waste of our tax dollars.
> 
> Help the unemployed and the states but don't waste a penny on folks like me that have not been impacted by the pandemic.


It is the same over here. We are part pensioners which means that we have income sources other than the aged pension (about 50:50). We are therefore eligible for the stimulus payments that our government has sent out twice now. Our income has not been reduced at all, so I wondered why we were receiving it. Then the penny dropped. We are a low income family compared to wage earners and as such, more likely to spend the money. This is what they want us to do because the stimulus is meant for struggling local businesses. Besides, sorting out which of the people in our category need it and which of us do not is an expensive bureaucratic exercise and one that is likely to cause a lot of anger, so better to send to all pensioners than not.

With that in mind, I will either spend the money myself or I will give it to someone who needs it more than I and they will spend it.


----------



## Aneeda72 (Dec 21, 2020)

Warrigal said:


> It is the same over here. We are part pensioners which means that we have income sources other than the aged pension (about 50:50). We are therefore eligible for the stimulus payments that our government has sent out twice now. Our income has not been reduced at all, so I wondered why we were receiving it. Then the penny dropped. We are a low income family compared to wage earners and as such, more likely to spend the money. This is what they want us to do because the stimulus is meant for struggling local businesses. Besides, sorting out which of the people in our category need it and which of us do not is an expensive bureaucratic exercise and one that is likely to cause a lot of anger, so better to send to all pensioners than not.
> 
> With that in mind, I will either spend the money myself or I will give it to someone who needs it more than I and they will spend it.


It is a shock to realize you are making/getting more money than you have ever had in your entire life, but, you are still low income.  Oh, well, such is life.


----------



## fmdog44 (Dec 21, 2020)

$600 - my electric bills in the winter are $500/mo.


----------



## Aneeda72 (Dec 21, 2020)

fmdog44 said:


> $600 - my electric bills in the winter are $500/mo.


How high do your set your thermostat?


----------



## DGM (Dec 22, 2020)

The way I understand it this round will only pay those making less than 75k annually.


----------



## fmdog44 (Dec 22, 2020)

I just read you get $600 if you made less than $75,000 annually. Doesn't that seem high? They make no reference to your wealth status as far as I can see. What if you have saved a million dollars to date and made $74,500? Why not lower the min to $50,000 and increase the check to $900?


----------



## Murrmurr (Dec 22, 2020)

fmdog44 said:


> I just read you get $600 if you made less than $75,000 annually. Doesn't that seem high? They make no reference to your wealth status as far as I can see. What if you have saved a million dollars to date and made $74,500? Why not lower the min to $50,000 and increase the check to $900?


Apparently, it doesn't work that way.


----------



## OneEyedDiva (Dec 22, 2020)

Irwin said:


> Good! The rich got bailed out. The rest of us should get a few bucks, too!
> 
> But $600 isn't nearly enough for those out of work through no fault of their own.


I absolutely agree Irwin. Let the powers that be try to live off that! And look how long its taken to get it !! $600 isn't enough to pay the rent or mortgages for many citizens, let alone catch up on bills that fell behind.

@Kathleen’s Place  Unfortunately many people who are eligible for unemployment couldn't even get on.  I have a good friend who never could get through to the agency! That was a major complaint at first. I hope they fixed it because another influx of the unemployed just happened. 

@debodun I saw a news report that said the money should hit people's accounts before the new year.  I'll believe that expedience when I see it.


----------



## Irwin (Dec 22, 2020)

Let's see what the U.S. debt is up to now...

$27.5 TRILLION DOLLARS!!!


----------



## Linda (Dec 22, 2020)

I was just reading that, among other things, in this stimulus package there is funding for 2 new Smithsonian museums.  And someday, somehow this is all going to have to be paid back.


----------



## Aneeda72 (Dec 22, 2020)

Linda said:


> I was just reading that, among other things, in this stimulus package there is funding for 2 new Smithsonian museums.  And someday, somehow this is all going to have to be paid back.


Well, ,  not by me so I’m good with it


----------



## Sassycakes (Dec 22, 2020)

*I don't want to get Political, but why can't they cut the pay that goes to the Politicians and give more money to the people that have been really going homeless with not enough money to keep up with their rent.*


----------



## Aneeda72 (Dec 22, 2020)

Sassycakes said:


> *I don't want to get Political, but why can't they cut the pay that goes to the Politicians and give more money to the people that have been really going homeless with not enough money to keep up with their rent.*


Someone who lives in a White House has refused to sign the bill so far.


----------



## Happyflowerlady (Dec 22, 2020)

According to what I was just reading in the news, the president wants Congress to raise the stimulus payment up to $2,000 per person, and also take off some of the extra unnecessary items that were added into the bill. 
Why on earth would a covid bill need millions of dollars for “gender studies” in Pakistan (or somewhere over there) ?  
Here is part of what the original bill looks like, and hopefully, the president can get Congress to approve the one that helps out people a lot more than just the $600 that they have offered this time.


----------



## Aneeda72 (Dec 22, 2020)

Happyflowerlady said:


> According to what I was just reading in the news, the president wants Congress to raise the stimulus payment up to $2,000 per person, and also take off some of the extra unnecessary items that were added into the bill.
> Why on earth would a covid bill need millions of dollars for “gender studies” in Pakistan (or somewhere over there) ?
> Here is part of what the original bill looks like, and hopefully, the president can get Congress to approve the one that helps out people a lot more than just the $600 that they have offered this time.
> 
> View attachment 141105


The stimulus package is tackled onto the funding to keep the government open, not the other way around. It must be signed or the government shuts down.  But there are enough votes to override a veto, IMO.  This needs to be done now.  We can get more money later in different bills.


----------



## debodun (Dec 23, 2020)




----------



## Aneeda72 (Dec 23, 2020)

Linda said:


> I was just reading that, among other things, in this stimulus package there is funding for 2 new Smithsonian museums.  And someday, somehow this is all going to have to be paid back.


Remember it’s the budget, the funding for the museums is their operating budget for 2021


----------



## Irwin (Dec 23, 2020)

Why didn't Trump tell McConnell earlier that he wouldn't sign it with only $600 so they could have fixed it rather than Trump vetoing it? Now there are more delays for people just barely hanging on. It's the epitome of incompetence.


----------



## Aneeda72 (Dec 23, 2020)

Irwin said:


> Why didn't Trump tell McConnell earlier that he wouldn't sign it with only $600 so they could have fixed it rather than Trump vetoing it? Now there are more delays for people just barely hanging on. It's the epitome of incompetence.


Can not be political and any answer would be political except to say I all for 2000 each instead of 600


----------



## Don M. (Dec 23, 2020)

As usual, there are a lot of hidden costs in this bill.  The highest priority for anything that comes out of Washington is the protection of the biggest political campaign donors.  

https://www.yahoo.com/news/fine-print-5-593-page-130020410.html


----------



## Kathleen’s Place (Dec 23, 2020)

Irwin said:


> Why didn't Trump tell McConnell earlier that he wouldn't sign it with only $600 so they could have fixed it rather than Trump vetoing it? Now there are more delays for people just barely hanging on. It's the epitome of incompetence.


I think the extra $1400 per person will be well worth the inconvenience for most people. At least it will make a much bigger difference in their lives.


----------



## terry123 (Dec 23, 2020)

Yep the president vetoed the $600.00 one and wants $2000.00 per person.  Nancy is for it also.  Okay with me. The $1200 one helped me a great deal.


----------



## Don M. (Dec 23, 2020)

terry123 said:


> Yep the president vetoed the $600.00 one and wants $2000.00 per person.  Nancy is for it also.  Okay with me. The $1200 one helped me a great deal.



Between the holiday spikes with this Corona Virus, and the "revenge" taking place in Washington, these next 30 days are going to be some of the most upsetting we will have witnessed in many years.


----------



## Aneeda72 (Dec 23, 2020)

Don M. said:


> Between the holiday spikes with this Corona Virus, and the "revenge" taking place in Washington, these next 30 days are going to be some of the most upsetting we will have witnessed in many years.


As in before the last four years or including the last four years?  I could have skipped 2020, I can’t imagine being any more upset as now I am prepared before I was not.


----------



## Yosh (Dec 23, 2020)

Happyflowerlady said:


> According to what I was just reading in the news, the president wants Congress to raise the stimulus payment up to $2,000 per person, and also take off some of the extra unnecessary items that were added into the bill.
> Why on earth would a covid bill need millions of dollars for “gender studies” in Pakistan (or somewhere over there) ?
> Here is part of what the original bill looks like, and hopefully, the president can get Congress to approve the one that helps out people a lot more than just the $600 that they have offered this time.
> 
> View attachment 141105


The numbers you site for foreign aid, etc, are the same numbers Trump himself requested in his budget.  Obviously, he has no clue as to what his budget requested.


----------



## Murrmurr (Dec 23, 2020)

As of now the president hasn't vetoed the spending bill, he is refusing to sign it, so now congress has 10 days to either make changes or wait for the 10 days to pass with "shut down" 5 day away.


----------



## Murrmurr (Dec 23, 2020)

Here’s some of whats in the combined stimulus pkg/omnibus bill that was sent to the president to sign
(b=billion, m=million):

89b – for new furniture for the Senate
500m – to Isreal
85.5m – to Cambodia
25m – to Pakistan (for democracy & women’s rights programs)
700m – Sudan
135m – Burma
1.35b – Egypt’s military
506m – several countries in South America
40m – to the Kennedy Center (currently closed)
1b – Smithsonian Institute
154m – National Gallery of Arts
25m – to combat Asian carp
7m – to create a reef-fish management agency
2.5m – create and fund a team that will count Amberjack fish (not endangered) in Gulf of Mexico
?? – to federal hatcheries for fish-breeding programs
3m – poultry production technologies
2m – to research the impact of downed trees on wildfires (I’ll tell them for half that)
566m – construction projects at the FBI
35m – ****** abstinence programs
Reduce excise tax for breweries, wineries, distilleries
Extend tax credits for wind industry
Extension of benefits for motor sports industry
Tax credit for electric bike/motorcycle owners
Fund a proposed horse racing integrity and safety act (primarily to prevent the doping of race horses)
Fund proposed act making illegal video streaming a felony and alter copyright laws to protect intellectual rights of artists and performers
Restrict china from naming the next Dali Lama


----------



## Aneeda72 (Dec 24, 2020)

Murrmurr said:


> Here’s some of whats in the combined stimulus pkg/omnibus bill that was sent to the president to sign
> (b=billion, m=million):
> 
> 89b – for new furniture for the Senate
> ...


It’s busy as usual with the stimulus attached so no real surprises, but I doubt we will get the 2000.  It was objected to on the senate so we shall see.  They have to override the other bill anyway, the military funding one which was vetoed, so they just override this one as well.


----------



## ronaldj (Dec 24, 2020)

hate to see the government waste money but if they are going to waste it, and they are, waste some on me.


----------



## Don M. (Dec 24, 2020)

Murrmurr said:


> Here’s some of whats in the combined stimulus pkg/omnibus bill that was sent to the president to sign
> (b=billion, m=million):
> 
> 89b – for new furniture for the Senate
> ...


----------



## chic (Dec 24, 2020)

I could cry. This will help no one. We're the only country not being helped through this pandemic.


----------



## Knight (Dec 24, 2020)

Irwin said:


> Let's see what the U.S. debt is up to now...
> 
> $27.5 TRILLION DOLLARS!!!


Debt isn't a problem if you have money to pay for debt. The problem starts when there isn't enough to pay. 

The Bottom Line​Many people believe that much of U.S. debt is owed to foreign countries like China and Japan. The truth is, most of it is owed to Social Security and pension funds. This means U.S. citizens, through their retirement money, own most of the national debt.
U.S. national debt is the sum of these two federal debt categories: Public debt (held by other countries, the Federal Reserve, mutual funds, and other entities and individuals)

Intragovernmental holdings (held by Social Security, Military Retirement Fund, Medicare, and other retirement funds)
Intragovernmental holdings (held by Social Security, Military Retirement Fund, Medicare, and other retirement funds)
Wonder what will happen if the predicted 24% cut to S S takes place when projected? Will the working middle class foot the bill that is increasing due to the stimulus increasing the debt?


----------



## Don M. (Dec 24, 2020)

Knight said:


> Wonder what will happen if the predicted 24% cut to S S takes place when projected? Will the working middle class foot the bill that is increasing due to the stimulus increasing the debt?



Well before SS reaches its "limits", Washington is going to have to deal with Medicare.  Some estimates put that program going into trouble as soon as 5 years from now.  How funding is handled for Medicare will go a long ways towards predicting the future of SS.

At some point....in the Very Near future, Washington is going to have to put the needs of the majority ahead of the wishes of the wealthy and the corporations.


----------



## Murrmurr (Dec 24, 2020)

Not a misprint, Don. I didn't read it I heard it in an audible report. I played it 3X.


----------



## Murrmurr (Dec 24, 2020)

Aneeda72 said:


> It’s busy as usual with the stimulus attached so no real surprises, but I doubt we will get the 2000.  It was objected to on the senate so we shall see.  They have to override the other bill anyway, the military funding one which was vetoed, so they just override this one as well.


Early this morning I heard that the president said he would sign the spending bill if the senate will rewrite a separate stimulus bill and the senate agreed, and also agreed on the $2K stim check, but they want "concessions". (Another report I heard used the word compromise.)


----------



## Aneeda72 (Dec 24, 2020)

Murrmurr said:


> Early this morning I heard that the president said he would sign the spending bill if the senate will rewrite a separate stimulus bill and the senate agreed, and also agreed on the $2K stim check, but they want "concessions". (Another report I heard used the word compromise.)


I heard different, it’s just wait and see, wait and see.


----------



## Murrmurr (Dec 24, 2020)

Aneeda72 said:


> I heard different, it’s just wait and see, wait and see.


Yep, same game every go-round. But I do wish they'd act like this year is different, bc it is.


----------



## Nosy Bee-54 (Dec 24, 2020)

Yosh said:


> The numbers you site for foreign aid, etc, are the same numbers *Trump himself requested in his budget. * Obviously, he has no clue as to what his budget requested.


Exactly! How could he request something and not even know it? Furthermore, too many people *refuse to understand* that the aid/funds for other countries and pet projects are part of the spending bill and not the stimulus package.


----------



## Butterfly (Dec 25, 2020)

Don M. said:


> Well before SS reaches its "limits", Washington is going to have to deal with Medicare.  Some estimates put that program going into trouble as soon as 5 years from now.  How funding is handled for Medicare will go a long ways towards predicting the future of SS.
> 
> At some point....in the Very Near future, Washington is going to have to put the needs of the majority ahead of the wishes of the wealthy and the corporations.


YES!!


----------



## Butterfly (Dec 25, 2020)

Murrmurr said:


> I don't even see why retired people on soc.sec are included. If we weren't then it stands to reason families would get a lot more.


There are a lot of people living on SS who are way below the poverty level.  Social Security isn't really enough to live on if that's all you have.  Just because some of may not "need" it does not mean that there are not many who do.  I know several of those who need it badly.


----------



## Butterfly (Dec 25, 2020)

Sassycakes said:


> *I don't want to get Political, but why can't they cut the pay that goes to the Politicians and give more money to the people that have been really going homeless with not enough money to keep up with their rent.*


Well, the people that would have to cut the pay to politicians would be the politicians, i.e., Congress, and do you really think they are going to do that?  I certainly do not.


----------



## Murrmurr (Dec 25, 2020)

You guys probably know what my man's explaining but maybe not the finer details. This video is only about 7 1/2 minutes, plain English, non-political.


----------



## DaveA (Dec 25, 2020)

If he hadn't been busy with his golf game, he could have proposed ( or made known his preference for ) the $2000 way back when the negotiations were starting.  At this point in time it's nothing but grandstanding at it's finest.  $5000 could be suggested as it's not going anywhere and some people are going to actually believe that the $2000 is a sincere suggestion.  pathetic,the depth to which this country  has sunk.


----------



## Pepper (Dec 25, 2020)

Butterfly said:


> Well, the people that would have to cut the pay to politicians would be the politicians, i.e., Congress, and do you really think they are going to do that?  I certainly do not.


Even if done, there is nowhere near the amount of money involved to make any difference at all. Futile.


----------



## fmdog44 (Dec 25, 2020)

"Merry Christmas" from your reps in Washington who are employed and ahead of us in line for the vaccine. Don't call us, we'll call you.


----------



## Aneeda72 (Dec 26, 2020)

fmdog44 said:


> "Merry Christmas" from your reps in Washington who are employed and ahead of us in line for the vaccine. Don't call us, we'll call you.


I had to listen to a nurse at the hospital complain to me that she thought nurses were getting COVID from patients that were lying about staying home between the time they got their test and the time they had their procedure.  What crap!  Then she says, of course, we all have got our vaccines now.


----------



## OneEyedDiva (Dec 27, 2020)

Knight said:


> Debt isn't a problem if you have money to pay for debt. The problem starts when there isn't enough to pay.
> 
> The Bottom Line​Many people believe that much of U.S. debt is owed to foreign countries like China and Japan. The truth is, most of it is owed to Social Security and pension funds. This means U.S. citizens, through their retirement money, own most of the national debt.
> U.S. national debt is the sum of these two federal debt categories: Public debt (held by other countries, the Federal Reserve, mutual funds, and other entities and individuals)
> ...


Wow..I did not know this! Here is an article that explains and breaks it down further.
https://www.thebalance.com/who-owns-the-u-s-national-debt-3306124

@Nosy Bee-54 _"Exactly! How could he request something and not even know it? Furthermore, too many people *refuse to understand* that the aid/funds for other countries and pet projects are part of the spending bill and not the stimulus package."_
I'm one who understands and am annoyed by it. Why all the fluff in there to help other countries and special interests?! This is supposed to be a package to help *Americans!* What's included in this so called stimulus package is mind boggling. There are far too many people hurting in this country who needed another stimulus months ago. They are losing their homes, can't feed their families, can't afford health care, etc. It's a nightmare. I don't think politicians live in nor can understand people who live in the real world.


 Like Quote Reply


----------



## Liberty (Dec 27, 2020)

Forget the 600 bucks in the bill, or the 2 grand it could turn into...the big tragedy right now is the ending of unemployment benefits for 12 mil workers (the new bill would have not only provided an extension to unemployment benefits 11 more weeks  but added an additional 300 bucks EVERY WEEK.)  Plus evictions/foreclosures  for how many millions of Americans would have been stayed. In Oct. there were over 6 mil alone. Who know what it is now.


----------



## Mat (Dec 27, 2020)

Buckeye said:


> Well, my car needs a new set of tires, and the $600 will pay for 2 of them....


Hmm, you must be running 13s


----------



## OneEyedDiva (Dec 27, 2020)

Liberty said:


> Forget the 600 bucks in the bill, or the 2 grand it could turn into...the big tragedy right now is the ending of unemployment benefits for 12 mil workers (the new bill would have not only provided an extension to unemployment benefits 11 more weeks  but added an additional 300 bucks EVERY WEEK.)  Plus evictions/foreclosures  for how many millions of Americans would have been stayed. In Oct. there were over 6 mil alone. Who know what it is now.


Exactly Liberty!


----------



## Mat (Dec 27, 2020)

The stores and all of commerce aren't helping any with all the gouging.  My small town grocery I once called The Mafia Store long before the virus, now I have a new name for the store, the 5 dollar store.  There is nothing on the shelves that is not 5 dollars and up.


----------



## Don M. (Dec 27, 2020)

This Covid virus is going to have some substantial long term effects on the entire economy....no matter what kind of "stimulus" the government tries to implement.  There will be large numbers of jobs that may well disappear for years...perhaps forever...especially as people and companies realize that "work from home" has many advantages for clerical workers.  We have many more months before enough people are vaccinated to put this virus behind us...and in the interim, job losses, and small business closures will continue to occur.


----------



## Becky1951 (Dec 27, 2020)

The bill was signed today 

https://www.cnn.com/2020/12/27/politics/trump-relief-bill-christmas-eve/index.html


----------



## Marie5656 (Dec 27, 2020)

*It will be interesting to see what happens with cases like mine. Since the first check was based on the last taxes filed, I got a double check..for me and Rick.  I sent back Rick's share with the explaination he was deceased.  Since that is now on record not sure if I will still get a share for him.*


----------



## Kathleen’s Place (Dec 27, 2020)

I guess something is better than nothing for those who really need it...but...I would be SO PROUD of our government if they would pass a bill that was strictly relief for Americans PERIOD. No minuta!!!!!


----------



## Liberty (Dec 28, 2020)

Kathleen’s Place said:


> I guess something is better than nothing for those who really need it...but...I would be SO PROUD of our government if they would pass a bill that was strictly relief for Americans PERIOD. No minuta!!!!!


Remember Reagan echoing the "single line veto"?  God bless him.


----------



## Happyflowerlady (Dec 28, 2020)

The latest that I have read, is that the president redlined the bill, and then sent it back to congress, so that they can modify the bill. They are supposed to vote again today to increase the stimulus bill up to $2000 per person, and $600 for children.  If they do not agree to do this, the government funding will expire by Tuesday; so it seems likely to me that they will get something worked out.
Here is what was written to Congress about the bill when the president sent it back to them.


----------



## Aneeda72 (Dec 28, 2020)

Happyflowerlady said:


> The latest that I have read, is that the president redlined the bill, and then sent it back to congress, so that they can modify the bill. They are supposed to vote again today to increase the stimulus bill up to $2000 per person, and $600 for children.  If they do not agree to do this, the government funding will expire by Tuesday; so it seems likely to me that they will get something worked out.
> Here is what was written to Congress about the bill when the president sent it back to them.
> 
> 
> View attachment 142043


Well, I will happily take the 2000 each which means 4000 for us, 5200, for my one granddaughter.  Not sure, due to income limits, if my daughter will benefit this time.  2000 for my sons who can use it.  No comment on the voter fraud as that would be political.


----------



## chic (Dec 28, 2020)

Liberty said:


> Remember Reagan echoing the "single line veto"?  God bless him.


Reagan was the worst ever and single handedly began the mass annihilation of the middle class in America.


----------



## Murrmurr (Dec 28, 2020)

Aneeda72 said:


> Well, I will happily take the 2000 each which means 4000 for us, 5200, for my one granddaughter.  Not sure, due to income limits, if my daughter will benefit this time.  2000 for my sons who can use it.  No comment on the voter fraud as that would be political.


Last I heard/read, everyone who got the first check will get this one. For people who should have got the first one and didn't they'll try to add them on after the first round of 2nd checks are issued, so some additional people will get one a week to a month later.

PS My sister's 1st check went to a county DA's office for an 18yr-old child support ruling.


----------



## Uptosnuff (Dec 28, 2020)

chic said:


> Reagan was the worst ever and single handedly began the mass annihilation of the middle class in America.


Don't know what you're basing this very general degradation of Reagan on.  He was one of the greatest and it wasn't until he became president that we could finally afford to buy a house.


----------



## Don M. (Dec 28, 2020)

Receiving these payments will be nice, but we don't need them.  We, and our daughters/husbands are all in fairly good shape.  When we got the first checks, this past Spring, we just gave that money to the grandkids and their families....to help with their house payments, etc.  I suspect we will do the same with any money this current "stimulus" offers.  
I'll be curious to see if the government tries to tack this stimulus money onto our incomes for tax purposes.


----------



## Aneeda72 (Dec 28, 2020)

Murrmurr said:


> Last I heard/read, everyone who got the first check will get this one. For people who should have got the first one and didn't they'll try to add them on after the first round of 2nd checks are issued, so some additional people will get one a week to a month later.
> 
> PS My sister's 1st check went to a county DA's office for an 18yr-old child support ruling.


I read this check only goes to people who earn less than 75,000, but I can always be wrong.


----------



## Aneeda72 (Dec 28, 2020)

Don M. said:


> Receiving these payments will be nice, but we don't need them.  We, and our daughters/husbands are all in fairly good shape.  When we got the first checks, this past Spring, we just gave that money to the grandkids and their families....to help with their house payments, etc.  I suspect we will do the same with any money this current "stimulus" offers.
> I'll be curious to see if the government tries to tack this stimulus money onto our incomes for tax purposes.


You can help me with my house payment if you want, and no, it’s not supposed to be added to your taxes.


----------



## Aneeda72 (Dec 28, 2020)

Uptosnuff said:


> Don't know what you're basing this very general degradation of Reagan on.  He was one of the greatest and it wasn't until he became president that we could finally afford to buy a house.


Actually his wife ran the show


----------

